# 90 Day Fiance Casting Call



## 90dayfiance (Apr 12, 2014)

Are you starting a Fiance Visa? The reality Show 90 Day Fiance is holding casting calls for men and women who are about to start the 90 day fiance process. Please go to google 90 day fiance Casting Call As seen on TLC. This is you opportunity to be on one of the most popular new reality shows entering it second season.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm curious about the "90 day" moniker - fiance visas from the US to Australia take way longer than 90 days.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ah, I just read about the show - this forum is probably not going to be much help to you. People on this forum are applying for Australian visas, not US visas.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

"The stakes are incredibly high as these couples will each be forced to make a life-altering decision: get married or send their international mate home."

I see TLC hasn't improved the quality of their programming.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

*Snort.* Have to agree with you there, Maggie-May!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Can you imagine having a camera crew following you around trying to capture every kiss or fight? As if immigration wasn't stressful enough.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, nooooo thanks on that one!


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

It all sounds rather gross to me. In the sense that I'm not sure whether they will glamourise the visa process, or paint the visa applicants as corrupt individuals getting married to obtain visas. 

Or worse still.....will they make the process sound as easy as "get married or go home".... We all know that's about as far from reality as the X-Files!!!


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

maggie-may24 said:


> Can you imagine having a camera crew following you around trying to capture every kiss or fight? As if immigration wasn't stressful enough.


But just think of the awesome evidence you could submit!!!


----------



## lonely42llng (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello,how do I get myself involve in this wen I come to Australia next month?


----------

